# bikers on the beach navarre



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

some pics of my brother and his buds on the beach .


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

nice pomps


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

What model rods are those in the top picture? And what kind of range do you get with them?


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Kenton said:


> What model rods are those in the top picture? And what kind of range do you get with them?


 not sure i wasnt there my brother sent me the picks last night , i think the guy fishing just let them catch some pomps.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh ok, thanks for the photos then!


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice Pomps...what's the water temps like right now (live in central Florida and coming to P-cola for Thanksgiving (Lord willing))...would be nice to slay some pomps after "Turkey day" (LOL)


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome! Looks like a great time!


----------

